# Netflix Life/Sex TV show - get ready for more



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

hi Folks

the past 12 months or since COVID - the main stream medias have been focusing on infidelities and orgies type of shows. Mainly focusing on a wife cheating on her husband. the Life/sex TV show is a huge milestone into normalizing cheating. the Dic** pic caused online forms and media to discuss it - most against but many with. irony, more women are against this show than men. 

this is considered a success from the media prospective - a show that made everyone talk about and watch despite the criticism. that said, I bet you anything in the next 6 months more shows will be about cheating, infacility and more Dic** pics.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

blackclover3 said:


> hi Folks
> 
> the past 12 months or since COVID - the main stream medias have been focusing on infidelities and orgies type of shows. Mainly focusing on a wife cheating on her husband. the Life/sex TV show is a huge milestone into normalizing cheating. the Dic** pic caused online forms and media to discuss it - most against but many with. irony, more women are against this show than men.
> 
> this is considered a success from the media prospective - a show that made everyone talk about and watch despite the criticism. that said, I bet you anything in the next 6 months more shows will be about cheating, infacility and more Dic** pics.


What country are you living in? 
There is nothing new about the Life/Sex TV show on Netflix. Do you remember The Affair on Showtime? Sopranos? Mad Men? Mistresses? We could probably move your thread to social and make this a game. 

I wasn't interested in watching this series but now that you mentioned [email protected]# scenes it's going on my watch list. Thanks for the recommendation 😁


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah this whole thing in the past 10 years (maybe more) that try to minimize any issues with cheating and it's just "the normal thing to do" is pure BS propaganda. If they REALLY wanted to do a show about infidelity, there are ANY NUMBER of examples here in TAM that show the actual, REAL, damage it does to ENTIRE families. Of course they would never do that.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Yeah this whole thing in the past 10 years (maybe more) that try to minimize any issues with cheating and it's just "the normal thing to do" is pure BS propaganda. If they REALLY wanted to do a show about infidelity, there are ANY NUMBER of examples here in TAM that show the actual, REAL, damage it does to ENTIRE families. Of course they would never do that.


Just add it to everything else Hollywood tries to "normalize"


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lila said:


> What country are you living in?
> There is nothing new about the Life/Sex TV show on Netflix. Do you remember The Affair on Showtime? Sopranos? Mad Men? Mistresses? We could probably move your thread to social and make this a game.
> 
> I wasn't interested in watching this series but now that you mentioned [email protected]# scenes it's going on my watch list. Thanks for the recommendation 😁


I’ll save you time, just google it. There’s a whole debate whether or not it’s real. I must admit, it’s huge. I watched season one and won’t be watching season two based upon the last three words wifey says to AP in the last episode. Too many triggers for me.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> I’ll save you time, just google it. There’s a whole debate whether or not it’s real. I must admit, it’s huge. I watched season one and won’t be watching season two based upon the last three words wifey says to AP in the last episode. Too many triggers for me.


Lol. Your first sentence calls for a faithful wife response in penis size. 

Netflix is notorious for shows that show full frontal male nudity. Altered Carbon is a Sci-fi show and there's was plenty of that. 

As to shows about adultery, I understand the triggering effect they can have (I still can't watch Heartburn and it's with Meryl Streep and Jack Nicholas-1986) but at the same time we have to understand that it's make believe/non-fiction. Even reality tv shows are not really real. It's for entertainment purposes only. Should we cancel them?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Lila said:


> Lol. Your first sentence calls for a faithful wife response in penis size.
> 
> Netflix is notorious for shows that show full frontal male nudity. Altered Carbon is a Sci-fi show and there's was plenty of that.
> 
> As to shows about adultery, I understand the triggering effect they can have (I still can't watch Heartburn and it's with Meryl Streep and Jack Nicholas-1986) but at the same time we have to understand that it's make believe/non-fiction. Even reality tv shows are not really real. It's for entertainment purposes only. Should we cancel them?


Well, YES they are fiction -- BUT the fact that they present infidelity as such a trivial it-happens-every-day-so-no-issue type of thing is just propaganda. It's trying to normalize BS behavior with no repercussions.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

jlg07 said:


> Well, YES they are fiction -- BUT the fact that they present infidelity as such a trivial it-happens-every-day-so-no-issue type of thing is just propaganda. It's trying to normalize BS behavior with no repercussions.


Few tv shows actually depict the facts for the basis of their shows. They dramatize and romanticize their focus. It's what makes people interested in watching. That's why the doctors on Grey's Anatomy are all hot. That's why the police in Chicago PD get into a gun fight every week (police rarely shoot their weapons). That's why shows like Scandal where the +very 🔥 president of the US was having an affair with his smokin hot secretary. If they showed the reality of those situations, those shows would be boring and would last 2 weeks.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lila said:


> Lol. Your first sentence calls for a faithful wife response in penis size.
> 
> Netflix is notorious for shows that show full frontal male nudity. Altered Carbon is a Sci-fi show and there's was plenty of that.
> 
> As to shows about adultery, I understand the triggering effect they can have (I still can't watch Heartburn and it's with Meryl Streep and Jack Nicholas-1986) but at the same time we have to understand that it's make believe/non-fiction. Even reality tv shows are not really real. It's for entertainment purposes only. Should we cancel them?


Even faithfull wife would be impressed at the size. IRL, she is dating her on screen AP right after she got divorced. How poetic.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Sex sells. If this type of show didn't attract audiences, they wouldn't be produced.

BTW - look at the number of views in each TAM forum... Sex and Infidelity are way above any other forum. Tells you something.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

My wife and I really enjoyed the series. 

I think while the show is obviously fictional it depicts real life dilemma and only emphasizes how powerful sexual attraction an connection is. It cannot be replaced or substituted by stable worry free life, picture perfect marriage on the surface, kids, etc. If there is no sexual connection, no sexual fire burning a human being (be it man or woman) is looking outside to fulfill this desire. And nothing, no consequences or moral or anything else can stop this.

And another thing I got from this series. Never marry a woman or maybe man too with such as hot, vibrant sexual past. This past will hunt her and you forever and will eventually destroy your marriage.

The most unrealistic part in the series is both partners are wealthy. the music guy should be starting artist, it would be more plausible.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> Even faithfull wife would be impressed at the size. IRL, she is dating her on screen AP right after she got divorced. How poetic.


Now I'm going to watch it. Gotta make up my own mind 😉


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Lila said:


> Few tv shows actually depict the facts for the basis of their shows. They dramatize and romanticize their focus. It's what makes people interested in watching. That's why the doctors on Grey's Anatomy are all hot. That's why the police in Chicago PD get into a gun fight every week (police rarely shoot their weapons). That's why shows like Scandal where the +very 🔥 president of the US was having an affair with his smokin hot secretary. If they showed the reality of those situations, those shows would be boring and would last 2 weeks.


Agree. At the same time there used to be shows that depicted marital life as perfectly harmonious. There may still be, I don't watch the chick channels.

It's almost as though entertainment isn't entirely factual.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I wouldn't watch it because I read enough of these boards to know it's realistic. It's probably a lot more true to real life then some of the stories that real life betrayed husbands try to convince themselves about their wives to stay married to them. 

Never watched the show, but I bet the husband turns out to be gay. That would fit the way Hollywood thinks.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

this show the difference in cultures , it was a thing that was there but under the mat in many western cultures 
here in France the man having a mistress was a normal thing and women were expect to be happy and understand that men need more sex 

we had the fifty shades of gray 1,2,and 3 much the same thing different story lines but opening a side of real life with a Hollywood turn to it 

these sides of real life are out there we just don't like to see them show it as normal part of life 
if it was not there this forum would have nothing 
many of our posters are here because of their lover still holding feelings for a ex 

or we get up set when the one we love with 15 years let it silp once when talking to them that they had sex 3 or 4 times once with a patner before they met us in a night but in the time we are together we can only do it once , and we let it play on our mind , 
this is part of real life it might not be part of our life but it does not stop it from been part of others


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Huh? Cheating is already normalised, don't need TV or anything else to normalise it lol


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I watched the trailer... looks pretty plastic/fake/shiny to me. Not interested.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> I watched the trailer... looks pretty plastic/fake/shiny to me. Not interested.


Yeah, we can't have plastic/fake/shiny on TV shows.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

That show gets my wife's motor running so you better believe we watch it.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

No interest in that show. But the notion of partner-hopping/cheating is just freaking everywhere. We were desperate for new shows to watch earlier this year when it was cold out. Started watching 3 of them, and in every single one, it was rampant with graphic sex, and betrayal. A lot of it homosexual, actually, where it was very clear the goal was to get people comfortable with gay sex. But the betrayals were more boyfriend/girlfriend rather than husband/wife - though, it seems, a show isn't exciting enough unless somebody is having an affair. It's like a check box. 

I finished one of the shows (Elite, which had some other redeeming elements in the first 2 seasons), but refused to continue watching the other two (Pretty Little Things and I forgot the name of the other one)

The non-married cheating is simply a primer for when you are married - when it's even more "hot" to cheat, and it's just teaching younger people that it's exciting, and that monogamy is boring.

Hate it.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Sfort said:


> Yeah, we can't have plastic/fake/shiny on TV shows.


I don't know if you are taking the piss or not - but "knowing you", you probably are  - if people are happy with totally unrealistic body shapes, stereotypes, big willies and the lot, then I'm happy for them. I won't be watching.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

You guys all wining about how evil the show is that glorifies cheating.

You miss why she is cheating. She is cheating because she being a very sexual woman has this incredible powerful sexual connection with Brad that she cannot get from her husband. and no amount of stability, money or even kids can deter her from constantly getting back to that type of connection. It is very real and I am sure happens in real life rather often. 

I read on other forum that this show triggered few women to reconsider their marriage and going back to their "Brads". 

Everyone is miserable in this triangle: her who can never get both: good stable husband and life with kids but no sexual intimacy, Cooper who I feel sorry for most as he truly loves his wife but fails to recognize she has never and will never be his despite being his wife and Brad who loves her too but may never get her beyond occasional sex.

She is no totally immoral. she is suffering and regretting every time she goes back to Brad. But she cannot do anything with this, it is that drug that keeps her a life. This only underscores how important sexual compatibility is and how powerful and truly irreplaceable sexual intimate connection is. She really should have never married Cooper. 

I am very against cheating, never cheated and will not accept any cheating. but sometime you have situation in life that no solution is good.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I don't know if you are taking the piss or not - but "knowing you", you probably are  - if people are happy with totally unrealistic body shapes, stereotypes, big willies and the lot, then I'm happy for them. I won't be watching.


I did watch a couple episodes, it's not for me because of the cheating made acceptable etc.

Side question, 
What's the totally unrealistic body shapes comment on?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> You guys all wining about how evil the show is that glorifies cheating.
> 
> You miss why she is cheating. She is cheating because she being a very sexual woman has this *incredible powerful sexual connection with Brad that she cannot get from her husband*. and no amount of stability, money or even kids can deter her from constantly getting back to that type of connection. It is very real and I am sure happens in real life rather often.
> 
> ...


True for many I suppose but there is another very long now dormant thread where the WW clearly said numerous posts that BH was way better in the sack than the AP, that BH rang her bell very well. WW sought out AP for reasons other than sex ( which she got plenty of already ). Sex is essential but not sufficient for a successful marriage. You have to actually like one another.

BTW Cooper may have been very adequate when they first married. Somewhere the "excitement" left. Billie "suffering and regretting", like a moth to the flame can't give up the drug. Wonder if NetFlix will fast forward 20-30 years for how the everyone ended up. Broke, abandoned, sick and alone.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CountryMike said:


> Side question,
> What's the totally unrealistic body shapes comment on?


Well, they are not "unrealistic", but most human beings are not built like the two men, and funnily enough, she's torn between two men with beautiful bodies (and big willies)... to me, that's rather unrealistic (apart from depicting the usual shiny, perfect American lifestyle). I can't stomach that...


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> True for many I suppose but there is another very long now dormant thread where the WW clearly said numerous posts that BH was way better in the sack than the AP, that BH rang her bell very well. WW sought out AP for reasons other than sex ( which she got plenty of already ). *Sex is essential but not sufficient for a successful marriage.* You have to actually like one another.
> 
> BTW Cooper may have been very adequate when they first married. Somewhere the "excitement" left. Billie "suffering and regretting", like a moth to the flame can't give up the drug. Wonder if NetFlix will fast forward 20-30 years for how the everyone ended up. Broke, abandoned, sick and alone.


I agree to *that*. But this also emphasizes that sex cannot be replaced or substituted by anything.

I don't think she ever had sexual connection with Cooper anywhere close to what she got with Brad. She just used Cooper as safe haven when she broke up with Brad. She thought that Cooper is the guy who will provide her stable life, kids, etc. She thought it is what she really wanted. But she in that moment dismissed the important of the sexual connection. I think it is very realistic scenario in real life.

We read here on TAM numerous stories that everything appears to be "great" in marriage or at least how people perceive it but sex it is what missing. and nothing really helps or comforts from this otherwise "happy" life this sexual intimacy that pole are missing.

I am very happy an very lucky to have both: stable life, great kids, supportive loving wife and great sexual intimate connection with her. But if this deep sexual intimate connection was missing in my marriage and especially if I had it elsewhere I am not sure I would not do what Billie did. And I would not be shy to tell this to my wife too.

Yes, I think everyone is miserable in this triangle and there is no really good solution. If she leaves Cooper she will soon realizes that sex cannot make everything and she won't have this stable life she has now. Moreover now she has two little kids who will be crushed living in broken home with two divorced parents.

Sometimes divorce is not an option or at least as bad option as anything else.

I also think that the show also points to another important hidden fact. Do NOT be Cooper. Do not chase or marry a woman with such vibrant sexual and romantic past, no matter how attractive she is or how much she tries to convince you it is all in her past. Such past will never be forgotten and will always haunt her and you and will be present in your marriage forever if your marriage even survives it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

It's interesting to me the people whose spouse's fancy seems to be around cheating? That doesn't seem like a red flag?

I also think it's funny how the usual suspects see the show as empowering to Women when it's quite obviously a Red Pill fantasy, written by people who espouse that philosophy about women's nature. Someone might want to point that out to Marry Sue and all those other Women-centric blogs.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

sokillme said:


> It's interesting to me the people whose spouse's fancy seems to be around cheating? That doesn't seem like a red flag?


Exactly! If watching this show makes your wife "hot" then she probably is cheating already


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

sokillme said:


> It's interesting to me the people whose spouse's fancy seems to be around cheating? That doesn't seem like a red flag?


Nah, they just like the blokes' bodies (and the willies).


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

sokillme said:


> It's interesting to me the people whose spouse's fancy seems to be around cheating? That doesn't seem like a red flag?
> 
> I also think it's funny how the usual suspects see the show as empowering to Women when it's quite obviously a Red Pill fantasy, written by people who espouse that philosophy about women's nature. Someone might want to point that out to Marry Sue and all those other Women-centric blogs.


What was interesting but not surprising was interview of actress playng Billie where she said she totally identified with Billie's affair and supported women cheating as appropriate.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Well, they are not "unrealistic", but most human beings are not built like the two men, and funnily enough, she's torn between two men with beautiful bodies (and big willies)... to me, that's rather unrealistic (apart from depicting the usual shiny, perfect American lifestyle). I can't stomach that...


I get your point but in the younger stages of life the builds aren't that unreasonable.

I just want to highlight once upon a time at least being trim for males was not that uncommon. 

For example all but a couple guys in my age group at college ages and following were the same. It was actually typical. You couldn't pinch an inch on me until after 30 or so. Same with friends. 

Now didn't see the willies in question, can't comment on those 🙂.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CountryMike said:


> I just want to highlight once upon a time at least being trim for males was not that uncommon.


"Trim" is one thing... these two actors are built like ****houses and are not really representative of the "normal" population. If the other man wasn't so well-built (in all senses) and attractive, do you think she would have had an affair with him? It's all stereotypes. Beautiful people in beautiful surroundings, shiny, plastic story.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Yes, I think everyone is miserable in this triangle and there is no really good solution. If she leaves Cooper she will soon realizes that sex cannot make everything and she won't have this stable life she has now. Moreover now she has two little kids who will be crushed living in broken home with two divorced parents.
> 
> Sometimes divorce is not an option or at least as bad option as anything else.


SO, the solution is to CHEAT on her husband, take away HIS choices (since I presume he doesn't know) and SHE gets her cake and eats it too? This is the "best" solution -- for HER. NOT for her H, NOT for her kids, etc..

This is the problem I have with these shows -- they romanticize cheating. How about they focus on the H finding out, divorcing her, the crap the kids have to go through due to HER cheating, etc? Why, because the reality of infidelity and the damage it does to everyone involved isn't "romantic" or "sexy".


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> SO, the solution is to CHEAT on her husband, take away HIS choices (since I presume he doesn't know) and SHE gets her cake and eats it too? This is the "best" solution -- for HER. NOT for her H, NOT for her kids, etc..
> 
> This is the problem I have with these shows -- they romanticize cheating. How about they focus on the H finding out, divorcing her, the crap the kids have to go through due to HER cheating, etc? Why, because the reality of infidelity and the damage it does to everyone involved isn't "romantic" or "sexy".


Again, it goes back to Hollywood pushing that this behavior is "normal".


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> SO, the solution is to CHEAT on her husband, take away HIS choices (since I presume he doesn't know) and SHE gets her cake and eats it too? This is the "best" solution -- for HER. NOT for her H, NOT for her kids, etc..
> 
> This is the problem I have with these shows -- they romanticize cheating. How about they focus on the H finding out, divorcing her, the crap the kids have to go through due to HER cheating, etc? Why, because the reality of infidelity and the damage it does to everyone involved isn't "romantic" or "sexy".


Cooper knows, was tracking her location. More to follow on next episodes (according to web). Just more explicit soap opera. Based on reality which is why they have been popular especially with chicks forever. Entertainment caters to what people will watch.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Rus47 said:


> Coopet knows, was tracking her location. More to follow on next episodes (according to web). Just more explicit soap opera.


That's even WORSE that her H knows and hasn't done anything. AGAIN romaticizing to a woman -- SHE can cheat, and HE won't do anything (implying that everyone is OK with her cheating -- pure propaganda).


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> That's even WORSE that her H knows and hasn't done anything. AGAIN romaticizing to a woman -- SHE can cheat, and HE won't do anything (implying that everyone is OK with her cheating -- pure propaganda).


Again, "normalizing" the weak, effeminate beta male as what women should want in a relationship


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> "Trim" is one thing... these two actors are built like ****houses and are not really representative of the "normal" population. If the other man wasn't so well-built (in all senses) and attractive, do you think she would have had an affair with him? It's all stereotypes. Beautiful people in beautiful surroundings, shiny, plastic story.


Part of the attraction for the unattractive masses living their desperate lives. Vicarious living through images on the screen and/or stage.

Btw, most men could buff by investing some time and effort. Be sure to advise the wife what is going on and why tho lol.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> That's even WORSE that her H knows and hasn't done anything. AGAIN romaticizing to a woman -- SHE can cheat, and HE won't do anything (implying that everyone is OK with her cheating -- pure propaganda).


You gotta have patience for next season! Its called the tease!


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> SO, the solution is to CHEAT on her husband, take away HIS choices (since I presume he doesn't know) and SHE gets her cake and eats it too? This is the "best" solution -- for HER. NOT for her H, NOT for her kids, etc..


No, solution is not to cheat. There is NO good solution here. They (Cooper and Billie) got themselves into the hole there is no good exit from. Specifically, with two kids now. They are sexually incompatible and the problem is exacerbated by the fact she has this sexual history that is so magnificent and string Cooper simply cannot compete with. Even if Brad completely despaired I am sure she would find someone else to satisfy her sexual desire. I honestly cannot blame her for this.

The tragedy of this situation and I think it happens in real life too often that young people being in love in general dismiss their incompatibility thinking it will resolve itself or no big deal. We have friends how had been together for almost 10 years. They had everything they can dream of: a house, money, a kid, parents support, etc. But they were sexually incompatible and eventually this issue crept into their relationship and marriage and destroyed it.



jlg07 said:


> This is the problem I have with these shows -- they romanticize cheating. How about they focus on the H finding out, divorcing her, the crap the kids have to go through due to HER cheating, etc? Why, because the reality of infidelity and the damage it does to everyone involved isn't "romantic" or "sexy".


This is a show, obviously fictional but it describes real life dilemma with some fantasy (both men chasing her and very wealthy). 

BTW, H did find out about her cheating. But H did not leave her because he loves he and has this simply unrealistic dreams that she will be able to forget her sexual attachment to Brad. It will never happen.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> That's even WORSE that her H knows and hasn't done anything. AGAIN romaticizing to a woman -- SHE can cheat, and HE won't do anything (implying that everyone is OK with her cheating -- pure propaganda).


Because H truly loves her and he thinks he can solve this problem. He even tries to emulate Brad following her sex journal. But this obviously does not work and will never work. He will be Cooper and will never be Brad.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> You gotta have patience for next season! Its called the tease!


Heck bet this thread alteady raised the show viewership lol.


romantic_dreamer said:


> Because H truly loves her and he thinks he can solve this problem. He even tries to emulate Brad following her sex journal. But this obviously does not work and will never work. He will be Cooper and will never be Brad.


Could he be a "Better" Brad? There is a male here on TAM who preemptively decided to be the OM to his wife after years of marriage. Said to himself "why cant i be wifes OM?" As I recall it worked beautifully!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

romantic_dreamer said:


> I honestly cannot blame her for this.


I do blame "her" (if she was a real person) -- she should have divorced her husband. With her cheating, she is damaging everyone around her.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Because H truly loves her and he thinks he can solve this problem. He even tries to emulate Brad following her sex journal. But this obviously does not work and will never work. He will be Cooper and will never be Brad.


So, I will answer this with a quote:


Numb26 said:


> Again, "normalizing" the weak, effeminate beta male as what women should want in a relationship


His answer was 100% on point. Why don't they show that H mans up and gives her consequences?


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I do blame "her" (if she was a real person) -- she should have divorced her husband. With her cheating, she is damaging everyone around her.


The problem she does love Cooper too for what he is: good husband, father, provider, etc. He just cannot fulfil one critical part and it is sexual intimacy. So she uses Brad to fiill this missing part on overall complete puzzle. 

Cooper loves her too so in general neither Billie nor Cooper want this divorce.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Heck bet this thread alteady raised the show viewership lol.
> 
> Could he be a "Better" Brad? There is a male here on TAM who preemptively decided to be the OM to his wife after years of marriage. Said to himself "why cant i be wifes OM?" As I recall it worked beautifully!


What's "OM"?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

romantic_dreamer said:


> What's "OM"?


Other man


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

romantic_dreamer said:


> The problem she does love Cooper too for what he is: good husband, father, provider, etc. He just cannot fulfil one critical part and it is sexual intimacy. So she uses Brad to fiill this missing part on overall complete puzzle.
> 
> Cooper loves her too so in general neither Billie nor Cooper want this divorce.


So, you advocate polyamory, which is what you are talking about -- multiple "husbands" to fit her various needs.
Wow. Cooper has to be a complete WUSS to deal with this -- KNOWING she is having wild monkey sex with this other guy, stuff she probably never did with him, and he just "WUVS" her SOOO much. BS.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> What's "OM"?


Other Man. He decided to romance his wife like a potential OM would


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Thing is, in reality most women cannot detach the sexual relationship from feelings. So most of the time, it gets complicated, they want more than sex from the stallion. Then it blows up because he bails, or never gives her the next thing, and she gets super depressed and takes it out on her husband by way of "settling" for him.

I could never watch this show. I think it appeals to women with fantasies, and men who like to conquer women while they are marred. Being neither of those things, hard pass for me.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> So, you advocate polyamory, which is what you are talking about -- multiple "husbands" to fit her various needs.
> Wow. Cooper has to be a complete WUSS to deal with this -- KNOWING she is having wild monkey sex with this other guy, stuff she probably never did with him, and he just "WUVS" her SOOO much. BS.


I am not advocating anything. I am just stating what the show is about: husband and wife love each other in general except they are incompatible sexually. And the problem is amplified by wife's previous or existing wild sexual intimate connection with other man.

Cooper loves Billie and because he loves her he is trying to resolve the problem he cannot really resolve. BTW. Billie is also trying to resolve the same problem because she does value what Cooper provides her and she does love him too. That's why all this "Cooper should just divorce her and it's done". It is BS and way too complicated. Divorcing his wife he loves will also detach him from his children who he also loves so much.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Gabriel said:


> Thing is, in reality most women cannot detach the sexual relationship from feelings. So most of the time, it gets complicated, they want more than sex from the stallion. Then it blows up because he bails, or never gives her the next thing, and she gets super depressed and takes it out on her husband by way of "settling" for him.
> 
> I could never watch this show. I think it appeals to women with fantasies, and men who like to conquer women while they are marred. Being neither of those things, hard pass for me.


If woman in general didnt have fantasies the soap operas wud have never gotten off ground. Had single friend who watched Young and restless to chat up women. Worked like a charm. Watched hom do it many timed


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

romantic_dreamer said:


> That's why all this "Cooper should just divorce her and it's done". It is BS and way too complicated. Divorcing his wife he loves will also detach him from his children who he also loves so much.


I loved my XW too but I kicked that cheating b**** to the curb faster then you can say "Netflix". Why? Because I have self-respect


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lila said:


> What country are you living in?
> There is nothing new about the Life/Sex TV show on Netflix. Do you remember The Affair on Showtime? Sopranos? Mad Men? Mistresses? We could probably move your thread to social and make this a game.
> 
> I wasn't interested in watching this series but now that you mentioned [email protected]# scenes it's going on my watch list. Thanks for the recommendation 😁


from the U.S but dont watch much TV
how about you?


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I do blame "her" (if she was a real person) -- she should have divorced her husband. With her cheating, she is damaging everyone around her.


But that would defeat the angst. Gotta keep that angst going. That's what keeps the ratings up.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> If woman in general didnt have fantasies the soap operas wud have never gotten off ground. Had single friend who watched Young and restless to chat up women. Worked like a charm. Watched hom do it many timed


I got dates in college just by hanging out watching Days of Our Lives at the student union. Tons of chicks stopped there every day to eat lunch and watch what was going on between Patch and Layla. I have to admit I got hooked on it for a while.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

blackclover3 said:


> from the U.S but dont watch much TV
> how about you?



I'm in the US but do watch TV, although I haven't watched this specific series (the plot isn't all that interesting to me). My point is that most tv series call for suspension of belief. They are developed for entertainment purposes only. No one is expected to take it seriously, to use them as a PSA on morality, or glamorize infidelity any more than Breaking Bad was meant to glamorize meth manufacturing and sales, The Sopranos was made to glamorize the Mafia, Dexter or Hannibal were made to glamorize serial killing, or 13 Reasons Why was made to glamorize teen suicide. It's.just.a.tv.show. Do not watch it of you don't agree with the premise.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> Btw, most men could buff by investing some time and effort. Be sure to advise the wife what is going on and why tho lol.


I don't need to inform my wife any more...


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I don't know if you are taking the piss or not - but "knowing you", you probably are  - if people are happy with totally unrealistic body shapes, stereotypes, big willies and the lot, then I'm happy for them. I won't be watching.


how do you know there are big willies in it if you are not watching it , lol


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> What was interesting but not surprising was interview of actress playng Billie where she said she totally identified with Billie's affair and supported women cheating as appropriate.


 I take what she would say in an interview with a grain of salt , often just to up the ratings , never get someone saying in an interview that she could not stand the other cast members


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> The problem she does love Cooper too for what he is: good husband, father, provider, etc. He just cannot fulfil one critical part and it is sexual intimacy. So she uses Brad to fiill this missing part on overall complete puzzle.
> 
> Cooper loves her too so in general neither Billie nor Cooper want this divorce.


 like the song from years back torn between two lovers lyrics


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> like the song from years back torn between two lovers lyrics


I am gathering from reading that Billie had a wild sexual past (which Cooper was aware of ), Brad had been her best lover ever. Evidently the boredom of domestic life set in and Billie started longing for all the fun she had with Brad. Evidently she was the aggressor and hooked back up with Brad. In the photos, Billie doesn't seem an extraordinary beauty but maybe that is just me. Maybe this show is "reality TV", suspect it mirrors the lifestyles of the the rich and famous, us common people are prone to be interested in those lifestyles. BTW, the three words she said at end of season seem pretty tame.

Wife n I are more "Animal Planet" and "Nat Geo" type people these days. But when she was a teenager, her mom and her liked following the soap operas on daytime TV like "Days of our Lives" etc. Maybe we need to get NetFlix after all lol.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

the good thing about it is both the lover and the husband are rich 
other the lover is poor and she married the rich good life 
but in this it shows her and her husband leading good normal life for years 
then the couple happen to be going through a while of slow sex bad and Billy is feel less important in the marriage

at the same time ex lover turns up and she feels drawn to his but thinks he is not good for her , 
and when they were together she did not know the real reason why they were parted


----------



## perashlie (Jul 14, 2021)

I watched the trailer too and for me not interesting such shows


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

my point is - Infidelity tv shows have been around for years but recently it is getting more attention and focus - the TV show, sadly, is a hit and has everyone talking about. Netflix makes TV-MA shows all the time, and they found out after Life/sex TV-MA + infidelity/cheating/betraying and Vig/Dic bring more viewers and money. 

we will see more Drama shows ( previously rated as "Erotic") focused on how it is ok to cheat. and it wont be about husbands but more focused around housewives


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> the good thing about it is both the lover and the husband are rich
> other the lover is poor and she married the rich good life
> but in this it shows her and her husband leading good normal life for years
> then the couple happen to be going through a while of slow sex bad and Billy is feel less important in the marriage
> ...


I agree, staving but sexy and good locking musician vs average looking (to me cooper is not less hot than Brad) and not very sexy but stable wealthy husband would be more realistic.

Though the show does not mention it but I do not think cooper and Billie ever connected sexually, sex has never been great, not it just "faded out" with years. It just reached the point for Billie where she can lo longer hold it and seeks relief in her old flame which actually never went away.

I never witnessed this situation but to me it is rather realistic.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

in the perfect world a person will get a divorce if the marriage is not good , but as we see often people do any to say in a bad marriage that to call it quits and get out 
also many people have their partner and they are taking each other for granted sexy comes along and the person that is ok in their marriage but gone tired taken for granted suddenly 
has a hot guy or woman that is interested in them and they are open to take risks , 
so yes they don't think they are going to get found out most people that cheat don't want to loose their husband or wife , just the other partner often see a change in them like they are taking better care of themselves


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> how do you know there are big willies in it if you are not watching it , lol


There is talk of a big willy... I'm not going to find proof... 

By the way, I must confess I started watching it last night, but I seem to get distracted by 2 very pointy things...


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> There is talk of a big willy... I'm not going to find proof...
> 
> By the way, I must confess I started watching it last night, but I seem to get distracted by 2 very pointy things...


 yes the husband bumped into the lover on the street and ended up following him to the gym and kind of jealous of his fitter body 
ended up following him into the shower and the lover turned around showing a huge xxxx which looked more like a horse than a man lol
I think a bit to much on the big side , I did not think of asking my wife what she thought , 
but I think it is a good thing to show a nude man and not only the nude woman like we see in most films ,

the two pointy things , yes she has the body type i like , just I like tall women


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> the two pointy things , yes she has the body type i like , just I like tall women


She is not my type, but not because of the pointy things...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it seems like a LOT of tv shows, and social media, is used to foist a change in lifestyle.
Want more transgender people in the country, make sure every frigin tv show has a tranny in it, mention trannies in every other twitter post. Eventually the sheep will believe that transgenders are a majority in the country!

Same with cheating. If you like to cheat, like easy sex with any married person you work with or know...then having cheating shows on TV is a boon!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> it seems like a LOT of tv shows, and social media, is used to foist a change in lifestyle.
> Want more transgender people in the country, make sure every frigin tv show has a tranny in it, mention trannies in every other twitter post. Eventually the sheep will believe that transgenders are a majority in the country!
> 
> Same with cheating. If you like to cheat, like easy sex with any married person you work with or know...then having cheating shows on TV is a boon!


 I AM SORRY I do not agree with how you see this ,


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> it seems like a LOT of tv shows, and social media, is used to foist a change in lifestyle.
> Want more transgender people in the country, make sure every frigin tv show has a tranny in it, mention trannies in every other twitter post. Eventually the sheep will believe that transgenders are a majority in the country!
> 
> Same with cheating. If you like to cheat, like easy sex with any married person you work with or know...then having cheating shows on TV is a boon!


It's how they "normalize" these things


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> I AM SORRY I do not agree with how you see this ,


i do not see it, personally. it is a historical fact.
Look up Joseph Goebbels propaganda ministry during WWII! But he was an amateur compared to today's woke left with an agenda.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

I saw it, opened it, fast forwarded it hoping to see the part where the husband kicks his ass, dumps her, or both. Sorry, I think the husband is a wuss, she's a ****, & Mr. Ed needs a whuppin'. I thought Helen of Troy was a tramp and the Trojans got what they deserved.


----------



## AlleeDreap (4 mo ago)

I watched this TV show and I really liked it, I'm looking forward to seeing this project again. I prefer not to watch TV, so I watch TV shows and series on rooomba.tv, sometimes it happens that I watch TV series directly from Netflix. As for women who are against TV shows about infidelity, I feel like everything is obvious here. If they are against this show, then we can conclude that everything that you see there is true. Men want to watch this TV show in order to understand in which cases their wife can cheat on them and whether this scenario is possible. Also, these TV shows are exclusively entertaining in their nature, so you should not take it so seriously. Peace to all!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Again, it goes back to Hollywood pushing that this behavior is "normal".


Need some shows where the APs and WS are dealt with. Charles Bronsonesq. Black widow that takes out cheating hubby's, etc. Covert team that tracks WS and destroys lives of APs too. I'd watch it!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Zombie thread


----------



## SRCSRC (Nov 28, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Well, YES they are fiction -- BUT the fact that they present infidelity as such a trivial it-happens-every-day-so-no-issue type of thing is just propaganda. It's trying to normalize BS behavior with no repercussions.


You are correct. It would be nice to see a show that focuses primarily on the betrayed's experience. It can be done and would get good ratings if properly written. People love to see train wrecks. This could be done in such a way as to make it the ultimate train wreck. It could be done as a series and taken from real life situations. If I were a writer, I'd love to pitch such a show.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

"The Postman Always Rings Twice."


----------

